# kinkajou's



## Nataliie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all i am new to the forum and hoping you can help me are any of you or do you know of any breeders of kinkajous or marmosets? i have looked all over the internet and all i seem to get is scammers. 

i am looking to buy either one of these i love kinkajous and have done my research.

Prefer a baby to raise and be used to me, my family and 2 small dogs.

Any help is greatly appreciated 

Many Thanks 

Nataliie x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Perhaps the most sought after exotic pet in the country! Everyone wants kinks, but there are so few breeders, so babies are like gold dust! Good luck, but don't gets your hopes up too high.....a pair of marmies would be a lot easier to come by.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

marmosets need to be kept in at least pairs as they are very social animals.


----------



## thomaspeace (Jun 26, 2011)

L'N'D exotics in Mansfield had a pair of marmosets for sale last time I went in, but that was in January. I think it's £2250 for the pair. Marmoset's are pretty easy to come across if you know where to look!

I've wanted a kinkajou for years and have never come across a breeder who doesn't already have a really long waiting list, apart from here: Species Available but they're shipped from abroad, and have to be in quarantine for 6 months!


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

A company we deal with have both kinks and marms available. I'm not sure if they deal with the public or not but i'd be happy to give you their number.


----------



## Nataliie (Apr 4, 2012)

Darksoul996 said:


> A company we deal with have both kinks and marms available. I'm not sure if they deal with the public or not but i'd be happy to give you their number.


Yes please that would be fantastic!! Thankyou very much  
Nataliie 
X


----------



## Nataliie (Apr 4, 2012)

Do They have a website?


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Simons Rodents website It's this but you need a trade account to see the full stocklist. Can't hurt to try though failing that ask them to tell you the nearest retailer to you that deals with them. The numbers at the bottom of their page. Just looked at the kink prices, hope you have really deep pockets. :/ 

Hope this helps,

Kiz


----------



## Nataliie (Apr 4, 2012)

I've Decided On Marmosets Now Lol As I've Studied Them
for Longer & Seem More Right For Me If You Get Me? Yes I Have Heard Of Them There Is A Place Near Me That Gets Stock From
them! Thanks Agaain xx


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean  Well they have pairs of common marms on the list at the mo so your local should be able to sort them out for you.


----------

